# frankfurt-hintertaunus?



## retrolover (3. März 2011)

welches ist die perfekte MTB strecke von der frankfurter innenstadt in den bereich eppstein brehmtal kelkheim etc die gegend im hintertaunus?
wie fährt man da am besten?
viele dank


----------



## cleiende (3. März 2011)

radroutenplaner.hessen.de z.B.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (4. März 2011)

Wo ist denn bei dir Hintertaunus? Eppstein und Kelkheim ist Vordertaunus!!

Beste Streck ab Ffm kann ich dir nicht nennen. Wenn du bis Hofheim kommst, kannst du schön über Kapellenberg und Staufen fahren oder über Langehain zum Judenkopf rüber nach Bremthal.


----------



## retrolover (4. März 2011)

genau das wil ich fahren,vordertaunus.nur wie komme ich bis hofheim??wo gibts gute strecken?wenig bis gar keine autos?schöne strecken?

vielen dank

p.s. zum kaisertempel hoch da gibts doch auch schöne strecken wie komm ich dahin?


----------



## dschugaschwili (4. März 2011)

ich würde von vorn hintenrum fahren.


----------



## tomtomba (4. März 2011)

ok, also ich versuch es mal. 
Am einfachsten fährst Du in FFM an den Main, dann Mainabwärts bis Höchst, da ist dann wg dem Industriepark Schluß mit am Main radeln. Dann fährst Du auf dem Radweg um den Industriepark herum bis zum Sindlinger Kreisel, im Kreisel 90° rechts abbiegen. (kann sein, das das die zweite Ausfahrt ist) dann unter der Bahn, durch Sindlingen durch, wieder unter der Bahn, durch Zeilsheim .....immer geradeaus, aus Zeilsheim raus, unter der A66 durch, dann immer geradeaus ins Feld, über die B519 drüber weg, am Kelkheimer Grünhof vorbei, am Tierheim vorbei durch das Kelkheimer Gewerbegebiet und dann bist Du am Waldrand von Kelkheim! 
Einfacher ist es bestimmt mit der S2 nach Hofheim oder Eppstein zu fahren, oder mit der K-Bahn nach Kelkheim oder Königstein. 
unter www.sattelkontakt.de findest Du ein paar interessante Touren die alle ab Hofheim Bahnhof starten. 
Nach Hofheim kommst Du ähnlich wie ich es beschrieben habe, aber am Orstausgang Zeilsheim nach der Unterführung der A66 hälst Du Dich links immer parallel zur Straße, erst noch ein kleines Stück an der A66 lang, dann an der "Zeilsheimer Strasse die nach Hofheim rein führt. In Hofheim fährst Du die Einfallstrasse bis zur 4 Ampel dann links die Elisabethenstrasse runter am neuen Chinoncenter vorbei, dann stößt Du auf den Bahnhof. 
Viel Spaß beim Trailsuchen. 

Tom, der jetzt auch mal wieder über den Judenkopf und den Staufen nach Hause fährt


----------

